# Hello, goodbye



## latino angel

Hello everyone

I am ashamed to ask but it as come to my atencion that saying such trivial things like hello and goodbye in polish are out of my reach. Could any kind soul tranlate them for me?
Also I would like to request that someone translates this sentence:
          "Remeber that with me you'll always be safe...."


I do hope anyone can help
Peace:
Latino Angel


----------



## Thomas1

latino angel said:
			
		

> Hello everyone
> 
> I am ashamed to ask but it as come to my atencion that saying such trivial things like hello and goodbye in polish are out of my reach. Could any kind soul tranlate them for me?
> Also I would like to request that someone translates this sentence:
> "Remeber that with me you'll always be safe...."


 
Hi Latino angel

_hello - witaj, witam, cześć_
_hi - cześć_ (more informal would be '_siema_')
_goodbye - do widzenia_, this is pretty formal, young people usually don't say that to other youngsters, they use:
_see you soon - do zobaczenia wkrótce_
_see you - narazie_

other words that you may find useful:
_thank you - dziękuję_
_thank (you) very much - dziękuję (Ci) bardzo_

As for your sentence, I'd translate it:
_Pamiętaj że ze mną zawsze będziesz bezpieczny_ (or _bezpieczna_ if you say it to a woman)

Cheers,
Thomas


----------



## Sybil

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> _see you - narazie_


 
"Na razie" is two words, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## majlo

You're not


----------



## Thomas1

True 
_na razie_ are two words, sorry about that

Cheers,
Thomas


----------



## drei_lengua

latino angel said:
			
		

> Hello everyone
> 
> I am ashamed to ask but it as come to my atencion that saying such trivial things like hello and goodbye in polish are out of my reach. Could any kind soul tranlate them for me?
> Also I would like to request that someone translates this sentence:
> "Remeber that with me you'll always be safe...."
> 
> 
> I do hope anyone can help
> Peace:
> Latino Angel


 

".... kind soul translate ..." - present tense indicative
"Also I would like to request that someone translate this sentence" - present tense subjunctive

"It has come to my attention".


----------



## martini_

Sybil said:
			
		

> "Na razie" is two words, if I'm not mistaken.


 
How about very popular now word: "nara"?
Should we write it together or separetly: "na ra"?


----------



## Sybil

LOL, Martini, I believe this would make a good question for a linguist. Try this site: 

http://slowniki.pwn.pl/poradnia/


----------



## martini_

I got it : http://slowniki.pwn.pl/poradnia/lista.php?id=6042


----------



## Thomas1

I'd use _nara_, for two reasons:
1. it's shorter (so it saves you some space);
2. you pronunce it as one word, not two (there's no break after _na_). 

Thomas


----------



## Aliocha

I often have heard *'Pa!' : *is it possible to use it for saying 'see you later' too?


----------



## Sybil

Aliocha, 

I believe "pa!" is another way of saying "bye". "Pa!" is more affectionate than "cześć" and I'd use it with family members and good friends.


----------



## Thomas1

Aliocha said:
			
		

> I often have heard *'Pa!' : *is it possible to use it for saying 'see you later' too?


It's more like 'bye' but why not you may use it. I agree with Sybil, it's rahter used while speaking to well-known people, e.g. family, good friends, unless, a person who uses it is a child (a toddler). Almost always, children use it, while adult people would say _good-bye, see you soon, bye, etc_.


----------

